# List of DIY Vendors



## gertvanjoe (31/7/16)

Would it be possible to sticky a list of vendors offering concentrates. Just an idea ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/16)

For international brands:
www.valleyvapour.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW, LA, FLV, INW, Loc, RF and NF. @drew and @Dinxster
www.blckvapour.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW, INW, FLV, JF, OOO, MB, RF, PUR, HS, FE and ZA. @Richio
www.noonclouds.co.za - TFA, CAP. @Morne and @Alice
www.sirvape.co.za - TFA. @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
www.e-liquid-concentrates.co.za - TFA, CAP, FW. @Momo121
www.vapeowave.co.za - TFA, CAP, FW.
www.atomixvapes.co.za - TFA, CAP. @Frostbite
www.skybluevaping.co.za - TFA, CAP, FW.
www.atmosfear.co.za - TFA and CAP. @Quentin
www.carlossconcoctions.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW, FLV. @NewOobY
www.theflavourmill.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW, INW, LA, TFM, CC, FLV and JF @DizZa
www.vaperite.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW and NicVape. (@Vaperite South Africa)
www.supremevape.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA and FW. (@Robin Cilliers)
www.vapehyper.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW, INW and RF. (@Vape Hyper)
www.purepuffs.co.za - TFA, CAP and FW.
www.bossvape.co.za - TFA at this stage (6 Sept. 2017).
www.flavourworld.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA, FW and INW.
www.vapeconnoisseur.co.za - TFA and FA. (@Vape Connoisseur)
www.vapecartel.co.za - TFA, CAP, FA and FW. (@KieranD)
www.vaporize.co.za - TFA. (@vaporize.co.za)

For local concentrates:
www.clyrolinx.co.za/ @Geoff
www.piratesgrog.co.za @rvdwesth
www.vapourmountain.co.za @Oupa
www.eciggies.co.za @Dragon
www.vapeowave.co.za
www.vapehyper.co.za (@Vape Hyper)
www.blckvapour.co.za - @Richio
www.theflavourmill.co.za - @Erica_TFM
www.zaconcentrates.com - @AndreH
www.supremevape.co.za - @Robin Cilliers
www.vapemix.co.za

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
ZA = ZA Concentrates
CC = Cloud Corporation
TFM = The Flavour Mill

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Soutie (1/8/16)

Andre said:


> For international brands:
> www.valleyvapour.co.za
> www.blckvapour.co.za
> www.flavrvape.co.za/
> ...



I see there are a few others too

www.eciggies.co.za - Mostly Local stuff
www.vapeowave.co.za - They seem to do both their own stuff and have some Cap, FW and TFA
www.atomixvapes.co.za - CAP and TFA.
www.skybluevaping.co.za - Cap, FW and TFA

I agree that it might be nice to have an up to date library for when you are looking for that single elusive concentrate that everyone seems to be sold out of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/16)

Soutie said:


> I see there are a few others too
> 
> www.eciggies.co.za - Mostly Local stuff
> www.vapeowave.co.za - They seem to do both their own stuff and have some Cap, FW and TFA
> ...


Thanks, updated that post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/9/16)

@Andre we have a new player in town= http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/
He has an awesome opening special and some fantastic new product ranges = http://www.ecigssa.co.za/store-is-live-opening-special-10-off-everything.t27964/#post-426177

I placed my (rather substantial) order yesterday to take advantage of this special and will report back.I ordered basic concentrates as well as the new R2V (ready to vape) and R2M (ready to mix) pre-mixes - looks very cool!

I'm tagging a couple of active DYI'rs - I'll remove if not allowed:
@RichJB @Stosta @rogue zombie @SAVaper @incredible_hullk @Glytch @Spydro @Feliks Karp @Soutie @PsiSan @Caveman @GregF @moonunit @Shooterbuddy

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 5


----------



## moonunit (7/9/16)

Had a look at the site yesterday, some decent pricing. Thanks @Rude Rudi for the tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie (7/9/16)

Thanks for the tag @Rude Rudi, will be sure to check them out.

let us know about the R2M stuff. I really like the concept, especially with more and more guys getting into DIY lately. It's such a great way to cut your teeth and if the flavors are spot on I think it can be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (7/9/16)

Thanks @Rude Rudi, I also like the concept of the R2M juices, those are very good prices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Andre we have a new player in town= http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/
> He has an awesome opening special and some fantastic new product ranges = http://www.ecigssa.co.za/store-is-live-opening-special-10-off-everything.t27964/#post-426177
> 
> I placed my (rather substantial) order yesterday to take advantage of this special and will report back.I ordered basic concentrates as well as the new R2V (ready to vape) and R2M (ready to mix) pre-mixes - looks very cool!
> ...


The only contribution I have in the DIY community is stealing juices other people make! 

@Greyz might be keen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi, I also like the concept of the R2M juices, those are very good prices.



At 10% off. you cant go wrong!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Andre we have a new player in town= http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/
> He has an awesome opening special and some fantastic new product ranges = http://www.ecigssa.co.za/store-is-live-opening-special-10-off-everything.t27964/#post-426177
> 
> I placed my (rather substantial) order yesterday to take advantage of this special and will report back.I ordered basic concentrates as well as the new R2V (ready to vape) and R2M (ready to mix) pre-mixes - looks very cool!
> ...


Thanks @Rude Rudi. Post updated.

Mods (@shaunnadan / @Rob Fisher) please "sticky" this thread. Those DIY Tastebox threads can surely be removed from the sticky section? 

@gertvanjoe (or mods) please amend the title to "List of DIY Vendors" for further ease of reference?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (7/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Andre we have a new player in town= http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/
> He has an awesome opening special and some fantastic new product ranges = http://www.ecigssa.co.za/store-is-live-opening-special-10-off-everything.t27964/#post-426177
> 
> I placed my (rather substantial) order yesterday to take advantage of this special and will report back.I ordered basic concentrates as well as the new R2V (ready to vape) and R2M (ready to mix) pre-mixes - looks very cool!
> ...



Let us know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (7/9/16)

Thank @Rude Rudi some seriously good prices. Will be waiting too see the verdicts on the R2M mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi. Post updated.
> 
> Mods (@shaunnadan / @Rob Fisher) please "sticky" this thread. Those DIY Tastebox threads can surely be removed from the sticky section?
> 
> @gertvanjoe (or mods) please amend the title to "List of DIY Vendors" for further ease of reference?



Done and Done @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (7/9/16)

Thanks @Rude Rudi will have a look. Unfornetely my vape budget for this month is blown. Will have a look come month end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (7/9/16)

Soutie said:


> I agree that it might be nice to have an up to date library for when you are looking for that single elusive concentrate that everyone seems to be sold out of.



Just a thought here, I'm not a coding maven or anything, but would it be viable to have a database type of third party site that scans all the available vendor sites and serves as a "flavour tracker"? Say I want to get TFA Strawberry Ripe, FA Orange, FW Gingerbread and INW Biscuit for a recipe. Instead of trawling the various sites to find the flavours, I just enter them into a search engine and it gives me:
1) Any sites that have all four available, and
2) All sites that have each of the individual flavours available

Alternatively, the search engine would give a summary of what is available at each vendor: flavours 1, 3 and 4 available from vendor A, flavours 1 and 4 from vendor B, all four flavours from vendor C, and so on. It would save a buttload of time. Say I find a recipe online that requires TFA Boerewors flavour. I enter it into the search engine and it tells me immediately that no SA vendors have it in stock. I know straight away I can't make the recipe so it saves me having to search through 15 online vendors in vain.

I guess such a search engine could also have value for vendors. It could give them stats on which flavours are most commonly searched and also which flavours are most commonly not stocked, which could help them when ordering stock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## PsiSan (7/9/16)

@RichJB That would be awesome, I fear however logistically it will be extremely difficult if not impossible. What I think we can do however is create our own database of who stocks what. That alone will save a lot of time.

I tend to also look if I can not get all the concentrates at one place, as I hate paying courier costs twice, for just missing one or two ingredients. Or if the vendors just make us a list of the inventory they carry and then we change / update in on a monthly basis or something along those lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (7/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Just a thought here, I'm not a coding maven or anything, but would it be viable to have a database type of third party site that scans all the available vendor sites and serves as a "flavour tracker"? Say I want to get TFA Strawberry Ripe, FA Orange, FW Gingerbread and INW Biscuit for a recipe. Instead of trawling the various sites to find the flavours, I just enter them into a search engine and it gives me:
> 1) Any sites that have all four available, and
> 2) All sites that have each of the individual flavours available
> 
> ...



Most of the juice vendors use wordpress type sites for their online stores. If they are willing to give database access (it need only be read-only) I'm happy to work on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (7/9/16)

As I say, I don't know anything about coding. But if we already have sites like Hippo which can search and give you best prices from a range of insurance providers, surely a site could search and give you availability of flavours from DIY providers? 

A manually maintained database requires man hours in updating. But vendors have to update their websites anyway when they get in new stock. If that entailed one extra step in adding a unique back-end product code that tells the search engine "I have stock of abc flavour from xyz manufacturer", it is surely doable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (7/9/16)

RichJB said:


> As I say, I don't know anything about coding. But if we already have sites like Hippo which can search and give you best prices from a range of insurance providers, surely a site could search and give you availability of flavours from DIY providers?
> 
> A manually maintained database requires man hours in updating. But vendors have to update their websites anyway when they get in new stock. If that entailed one extra step in adding a unique back-end product code that tells the search engine "I have stock of abc flavour from xyz manufacturer", it is surely doable?


It certainly is. If you can get vendors to agree on access to their databases I'm keen to code it up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (7/9/16)

I would be willing to contact vendors but online business isn't my forte at all and I don't know enough about the pros and cons to even pitch the idea to them. I also don't know how it would work in terms of the forum's relations with vendors. But if anybody has any ideas or a way forward, I'm all ears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/9/16)

Another option is to have a "who has stock" thread in the DIY sub-forum? Maybe a bit of a re-do ITO how it will work, etc but I'm sure we can figure something out.

I have my own online store and will *not* be comfortable with my "bits" be made available to a 3rd party. There are too many horror stories out there...

The are a some inherent "problems" with e-commerce inventory control (in this environment):

Various platforms - I use Shopify, the next guy uses a Wordpress platform, etc - different languages, code, countries, packages, etc
Not all vendors use the stock control functionality - they simply sell and re-stock "on the fly" Remember, these are small and sometimes one man shows - we're not talking about Takealot.com where there are teams of inventory control staff... 
Real time sales = The stock levels now and in 5 minutes can differ. If I say I have 5 units available but receive an order, that stock is gone... You then come along to get your goodies because the computer said I had stock but it is now sold out...

It would be brilliant if it can happen but alas, I don't think it will be practically possible...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (7/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have my own online store and will *not* be comfortable with my "bits" be made available to a 3rd party. There are too many horror stories out there...



You're quite right that this is the attitude of most vendors. And perhaps rightly so. Content and stock aggregation is a fairly stable and old technology. A safer way would be for each vendor to enable an API for 3rd parties (this is how most of the big ecommerce sites work). However the chances that a vendor knows how to do this is slim to none and only slightly greater chance that their developers or website providers (if they even have one) will know how.

The Vaping industry in SA is probably not profitable enough at the moment for most vendors to have access to large-scale IT infrastructure and knowledgeable IT staffing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (7/9/16)

Glytch said:


> You're quite right that this is the attitude of most vendors. And perhaps rightly so. Content and stock aggregation is a fairly stable and old technology. A safer way would be for each vendor to enable an API for 3rd parties (this is how most of the big ecommerce sites work). However the chances that a vendor knows how to do this is slim to none and only slightly greater chance that their developers or website providers (if they even have one) will know how.
> 
> The Vaping industry in SA is probably not profitable enough at the moment for most vendors to have access to large-scale IT infrastructure and knowledgeable IT staffing.



Incidentally Shoppify has this kind of API capabilities. The just need to be enabled. It's a lot safer as you're not giving anyone access directly to your data but essentially allowing them to ask your website a question (that it's comfortable answering) and receiving a response programmatically.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan (7/9/16)

I also do have a problem navigating some of the DIY sites, as the concentrates are listed in alphabetical order. But this has it own set of frustration as I cant always skip ahead and see where the stock levels are on items or if I come to the end of my purchase and I see there is no stock or the item is not being stocked. Then you start from scratch at the next supplier.

Maybe if we have like a check list from each supplier so we can just see, more or less if we can actually get all the flavours from one site. Before attempting a purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (7/9/16)

Concentrate vendors: seems like there's a need for collective stock tracking. Who's in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/16)

Glytch said:


> Concentrate vendors: seems like there's a need for collective stock tracking. Who's in?


They cannot reply in this forum. For such a subject, probably also better to PM?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/9/16)

Ok, so I ordered and received 2 (substantial) orders from Carlossconcoctions, including some of the new R2M concentrates.

I made the Yellow Lips, Blue Lips and Red Lips last night and it looks like we have a winner(s)!!!

The Blue Lips and Red Lips requires a week steep but smells amazing!!!



The Yellow Lips requires an overnight steep, so I gave it the water bath treatment and gave it a go - YUM, YUM, YUM!!!
It is a raspberry and lemon macaroon and it tastes exactly as the name suggests - the flavours compliment each other beautifully and I love the macaroon on the exhale = a very well balanced blend indeed!

I mixed at at 9% 70VG/30PG. I will perhaps drop it to 8% on the next batch. This is a nice and sweet vape, sure to please the dessert loving folk! Cant wait to dig into the rest of the R2M flavours!

I love the flavour notes on the site - us DYI'ers love this sort of thing:


@NewOobY - well done and best of luck!!!


@Andre - not sure if this is on the correct thread? Please move if needs be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (9/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Andre - not sure if this is on the correct thread? Please move if needs be.


I am not a moderator so cannot move. Suggest you start a thread "Carlos's Concoctions - Juice Reviews" here. Repost your post there and delete in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cedrick.James.410 (9/9/16)

Much appreciated. Was waiting for someone to give some feedback on their experience of this vendor. 

sent from a place at a time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster (23/10/16)

Is TFA and TPA the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/10/16)

Yes. The company was originally called The Perfumer's Apprentice (TPA) which has changed to The Flavorer's Apprentice (TFA).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Renoster (23/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes. The company was originally called The Perfumer's Apprentice (TPA) which has changed to The Flavorer's Apprentice (TFA).


Thanx thought it was the same but was not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (24/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes. The company was originally called The Perfumer's Apprentice (TPA) which has changed to The Flavorer's Apprentice (TFA).


Actually just for interest sake, they are still TPA, the companies name is TPA, they also sell stuff to make perfume under TPA, and they sell their edibles and vapeable products under TFA. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (13/2/18)

any1 successfully ordered from *purepuffs.co.za
placed an order with them and 3 days later its still " on hold" but i know the payment went through. any attempt to contact them has been met with silence. 

any1 have any advice. 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/18)

Social_Psycho said:


> any1 successfully ordered from *purepuffs.co.za
> placed an order with them and 3 days later its still " on hold" but i know the payment went through. any attempt to contact them has been met with silence.
> 
> any1 have any advice. *


I ordered from them once last year. No problems. If I remember correctly, they only ship once payment shows on their side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (13/2/18)

Social_Psycho said:


> any1 successfully ordered from *purepuffs.co.za
> placed an order with them and 3 days later its still " on hold" but i know the payment went through. any attempt to contact them has been met with silence.
> 
> any1 have any advice. *



If I may ask, what is the reason you decided to order from them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (13/2/18)

Social_Psycho said:


> any1 successfully ordered from *purepuffs.co.za
> placed an order with them and 3 days later its still " on hold" but i know the payment went through. any attempt to contact them has been met with silence.
> 
> any1 have any advice. *



EDIT - seems okay now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Social_Psycho (13/2/18)

actually been looking to get i to diyd have my recipes and what ingredients ect they were thefirst one to stock what i needed. but tbh.. im still on the look out for a reliable vendor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (13/2/18)

try this one
https://blckvapour.co.za/
cant go wrong nice starter kits aswell all you need to take the dive into diy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Social_Psycho (13/2/18)

thank you. i will do that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ACRECCE (31/5/18)

I am in Centurion. Which vendor would you suggest to order from that is close , and gives good service 
This will be my 1st time ordering online and don't want to just pick one off the list.

I'm specifically looking into inawera concentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (31/5/18)

ACRECCE said:


> I am in Centurion. Which vendor would you suggest to order from that is close , and gives good service
> This will be my 1st time ordering online and don't want to just pick one off the list.
> 
> I'm specifically looking into inawera concentrates



Blck Vapour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (31/5/18)

ACRECCE said:


> I am in Centurion. Which vendor would you suggest to order from that is close , and gives good service
> This will be my 1st time ordering online and don't want to just pick one off the list.
> 
> I'm specifically looking into inawera concentrates


Blck is renowned for impeccable service. I constantly order from them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/5/18)

ACRECCE said:


> I am in Centurion. Which vendor would you suggest to order from that is close , and gives good service
> This will be my 1st time ordering online and don't want to just pick one off the list.
> 
> I'm specifically looking into inawera concentrates



If you don't want to do online, I know Vape-o-wave is in Centurion and they also have a number of Inawera concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salamander (31/5/18)

Vape Hyper is in Sunderland Ridge (Centurion)
and I have always excellent service from them. Their pricing is also very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (19/11/18)

I ordered for the first time last week and the service from BLCK Vapour was really good. Les than 24 hours and everything was delivered.

I'm looking for (CBE) Double Mango now, but they don't have it though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (19/11/18)

Smittie said:


> I ordered for the first time last week and the service from BLCK Vapour was really good. Les than 24 hours and everything was delivered.
> 
> I'm looking for (CBE) Double Mango now, but they don't have it though...



You'll get CBE concentrates from Flavor World

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/11/18)

Smittie said:


> I ordered for the first time last week and the service from BLCK Vapour was really good. Les than 24 hours and everything was delivered.
> 
> I'm looking for (CBE) Double Mango now, but they don't have it though...



You know Vapehyper is in Centurion, they stock CBE and most other, I see on their website they say they have stock of double mango. And you can go buy straight over the counter.
I discovered last week they are less than 5km from my house, closer than any vapeshop, so I dont even order, just go there, even just for 1 concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (19/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You know Vapehyper is in Centurion, they stock CBE and most other, I see on their website they say they have stock of double mango. And you can go buy straight over the counter.
> I discovered last week they are less than 5km from my house, closer than any vapeshop, so I dont even order, just go there, even just for 1 concentrate


I'll see if i can pop by there on my way home one afternoon. Not too much of a detour...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

